# Flushing Problems new toilet



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I just bought a "new" kohler" San Rapheal low boy toilet 1.6 gal. The flush is terrible. It does not take the waste away like I thought it would. I feel the flush is very slow compared to my $98 dollar 1.6 toilet in my basement. I paid $500 for this toilet, and the flush is worse. The flapper is about 3 inches above the bottom of the tank. Kohlers says it supposed to be that way for flow to the toilet, ok but it's not working. I have to use the plunger. Does anyone have have any suggestions? My old toilet on the same spot never did this. Thanks.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

silverado4 said:


> I just bought a "new" kohler" San Rapheal low boy toilet 1.6 gal. The flush is terrible. It does not take the waste away like I thought it would. I feel the flush is very slow compared to my $98 dollar 1.6 toilet in my basement. I paid $500 for this toilet, and the flush is worse. The flapper is about 3 inches above the bottom of the tank. Kohlers says it supposed to be that way for flow to the toilet, ok but it's not working. I have to use the plunger. Does anyone have have any suggestions? My old toilet on the same spot never did this. Thanks.


Do you have any small children that may have "dropped" something in the toilet?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I have a low flush toilet... Mine seems to have a two part flush, press the handle quick for a wee and hold the handle down til the water is gone for the bigger jobs...
Courtesy flushes are the norm with the new low flush systems


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Steppinstone said:


> I have a low flush toilet... Mine seems to have a two part flush, press the handle quick for a wee and hold the handle down til the water is gone for the bigger jobs...
> Courtesy flushes are the norm with the new low flush systems


Not mine, I a one time flush, that's called a "NO FLUSH" I guess.
I can't believe it Kohler put this out like this. I went to Lowes where I purchased
it yesterday, they said to bring it back and order a new one. They said that they would let me return it. I bought it in April 2007 , but I didn't put it in until June, because the bathroom wasn't done yet I told them. They didn't care, they were real nice. I told them I had to get accurate measurements. I have a counter top over my toilet, so I have to be careful. It's 30 1/4" high. Does anyone have any suggestions on a new toilet? I was thinking on the American Standard Cadet 3? HELP!


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

silverado4 said:


> Not mine, I a one time flush, that's called a "NO FLUSH" I guess.
> I can't believe it Kohler put this out like this. I went to Lowes where I purchased
> it yesterday, they said to bring it back and order a new one. They said that they would let me return it. I bought it in April 2007 , but I didn't put it in until June, because the bathroom wasn't done yet I told them. They didn't care, they were real nice. I told them I had to get accurate measurements. I have a counter top over my toilet, so I have to be careful. It's 30 1/4" high. Does anyone have any suggestions on a new toilet? I was thinking on the American Standard Cadet 3? HELP!


I have an American Standard and it works great. By the way, I was being serious about the kids. If you have a toy in your toilet your flush will be slow.


----------



## MusicLife (Jul 16, 2007)

ckphilli said:


> I have an American Standard and it works great. *By the way, I was being serious about the kids. If you have a toy in your toilet your flush will be slow.*


I just had to quote that because it's so true. I have found everything from hair (why hair in a toilet?) to toys stuck down there and the children responsible don't even live with me. Never leave a child in your bathroom alone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They do love to flush the toilet. So far my grandson is only flushing a couple of pieces of TP, but I can see the day when he decides to see if something bigger will fit.


----------



## shawnstrauss (Jan 25, 2004)

Try this. I use it all the wiyh my customers.
http://www.cuwcc.org/MapTesting.lasso


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

imo, kohler toilets are way overpriced and way overrated....


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

iltos said:


> imo, kohler toilets are way overpriced and way overrated....


How true.... I was a Plumber for 25 years before becoming a Cad Engineer


----------

